# [2008] Poll:  What Starwood Timeshare(s) Do You Own?



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2008)

You can vote for as many resorts as you own - but you can only vote once.  

If you make a mistake, post the correction you need in this thread, I think I can edit it.

I listed them in the same order as David listed them in his acronyms sticky, except I put Amelia under Vistana Villages, and Bay View under WSJ, to make them easier to find.


----------



## Nicole D. (Feb 5, 2008)

So if you own 2 weeks at one resort, that's still only one vote, right?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Nicole - Yes, you can only vote once per resort, but I think I can edit it and add another vote for you if you wish. (Haven't tried yet.) 

I don't know if that's a good idea or not.  I'm not much of a Stats person.  It will make the outcome look like more people own at that resort.  

Any thoughts on that, Math People?


----------



## Nicole D. (Feb 5, 2008)

Denise, you're right. Leave it as it is.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 5, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know if that's a good idea or not.  I'm not much of a Stats person.  It will make the outcome look like more people own at that resort.
> 
> Any thoughts on that, Math People?



It depends what you intend to do with the data.

I gather it will meet your needs if you want to get a general count of SVO TS owned.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi David - I just thought it would be interesting to see the results, so I am open  to suggestions about how to set it up.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 5, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Hi David - I just thought it would be interesting to see the results, so I am open  to suggestions about how to set it up.



I guess you could let people go in and vote again - or be able to add a VOI.  Of course, handling EOYs is an issue - so - I think it is fine as is.  Perhaps as somebody wants to add a VOI - they could contact you.

I am curious also - it would be good to remind people to vote who don't visit here as often as us.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2008)

Great idea, David - can you please email them?


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a great idea, Denise. Thanks for including the poll!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2008)

Ken555 said:


> This is a great idea, Denise. Thanks for including the poll!



Glad you like it!   Looks like we're getting good participation!


----------



## rocky (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it's interesting info.  I have to admit my first thought upon seeing the data is that it's truly more interesting to STARWOOD to see where the active TUG SVO owners own and how many of them there are on TUG.  It would help them answer questions like "which resorts need salespeople to be familiar with and ready to respond to issues routinely raised on TUG" or "do we need to bother with having a SVO Lurker on TUG to address issues raised by SVO TUG members".

It may make it clear as to whether or not we are worth bothering with/worrying about.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2008)

In thinking about this - there are a few things that come to mind.

In order to respond to this poll you will need to register (although free) on TUG.  I believe there are a lot of lurkers out there who do not bother/want to do this.  So they are not being represented.

Closer to home - in doing a search on what TUG members/guests list as their resort - there is likely to be low representation.  For example - there are about 20 Tuggers who list as owning WSJ - yet at this point it lists 2 people (and I am one of them). This is again lack of true representation.

It appears that those represented in this poll are only going to be those few of us who contribute on a regular basis - especially compared to SVO Tuggers and lurkers overall.  This is where a poll like this fails (not unlike political polling) to truly represent those that come to this board for info.  It only shows who is contributing.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just curious - why is _Westin Mission Hills_ in italics??


----------



## saluki (Feb 6, 2008)

Fletcher921 said:


> Just curious - why is _Westin Mission Hills_ in italics??



Cuz CathyB is so mad at them!!!

Actually, it italicizes (on your screen) the one that you personally "voted" for.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 6, 2008)

I voted. Although voting isn't gonna actually do anything for any candidate I may be in favor of. 

To be more accurate I checked the appropriate boxes. This poll does not differentiate between SVN members or non members nor does it give any stats on annual vs EEY or lock-off vs non, # of bdrms, etc. My 2 units are both non-SVN, both purchased resale off e-bay and 1 is a LO EEY. Just in case you are collecting any additional info, Denise. I have always used them for exchanging to date. That will change with 2009. I will be using both units myself. The MF and exchange fees are just getting to high to play that game.

I am impressed that so many have already purchased at the new Princeville Westin. Someone's stocks must be doing a lot better than mine!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2008)

rocky said:


> I think it's interesting info.  I have to admit my first thought upon seeing the data is that it's truly more interesting to STARWOOD to see where the active TUG SVO owners own and how many of them there are on TUG.  It would help them answer questions like "which resorts need salespeople to be familiar with and ready to respond to issues routinely raised on TUG" or "do we need to bother with having a SVO Lurker on TUG to address issues raised by SVO TUG members".
> 
> It may make it clear as to whether or not we are worth bothering with/worrying about.



svo reps already read TUG.  just an fyi =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> In thinking about this - there are a few things that come to mind.
> 
> In order to respond to this poll you will need to register (although free) on TUG.  I believe there are a lot of lurkers out there who do not bother/want to do this.  So they are not being represented.
> 
> ...




also important to note that this poll has been up for less than 48 hours now....there are only a small % of bbs users who visit the board on a daily basis.

The poll wont likely ever be closed...and as it gets seen by more and more members...and it climbs the search engine rankings...more will find it and participate in it.

but I dont think its possible to get a complete selection of every svo owner on the TUGBBS forums...some simply just wont ever see or notice the poll.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can we make it a sticky?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Arlene - I plan on making it a sticky eventually, but while it's still getting lots of hits, I think it's more visible where it is.  

What do you think?

Also, if a forum has too many stickies I think it looks messy and the stickies lose their impact.  I was thinking about making a folder for Archived threads and put the renting & requalifying threads in it with a clear label?  Other important threads could be added as more evolve.


----------



## Nicole D. (Feb 7, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I was thinking about making a folder for Archived threads and put the renting & requalifying threads in it with a clear label?  Other important threads could be added as more evolve.



Denise,
Can I just say that you are doing an awesome job with this forum. All the energy and effort you put into this tells me you must be a fantastic teacher. You really go above and beyond. To me you have already earned your TUG Lifetime Membership.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you, Nicole!  That is so sweet!  I am really enjoying being a Mod and I feel lucky to be part of a board with such nice members!


----------



## rocky (Feb 7, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> svo reps already read TUG.  just an fyi =)



Yes, I know.    Once, back in the day long ago when I purchased my unit they called me and asked me to remove/modify one of my postings.  I had posted that I negotiated extra starpoints for financing a portion of the purchase with them.  Ooopss, said it again!  :ignore: 

I didn't need the financing but suspected it would garner me more points so I tried, and sure enough, it did.


----------



## tonyh (Feb 7, 2008)

Denise, wouldn't this data be more useful if we also know how many of these units are resale purchases vs developer purchases?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Tony - it would be interesting, but that would give the poll 42 categories, which is a bit much.  

Maybe we could do another poll later regarding developer and resale purchases.  How were you thinking of using the info.?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2008)

In regards to the Poll.

22 Tuggers (registered users) have WSJ listed as a resort they own.
41 have WKV listed.
72 have WKORV (N and/or S) listed
23 have WMH listed.

That is from a CP Users search - and only those who choose to list the resorts they own.  Quite a ways to go to catch-up with the poll - and a more accurate representation of SVO Owners.  Polls can be very deceiving (and when politics/media are involved - purposely deceiving).


----------



## tonyh (Feb 7, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Tony - it would be interesting, but that would give the poll 42 categories, which is a bit much.
> 
> Maybe we could do another poll later regarding developer and resale purchases.  How were you thinking of using the info.?



My thoughts are, by separating developer and resale purchases, we can show

1) resale purchases as a percentage of total purchases by Tuggers, which should be much higher than the same percentage for the general TS owner community, and

2) the more desirable resorts for resale purchases and the same for developer purchases.


----------



## Transit (Feb 7, 2008)

tonyh said:


> My thoughts are, by separating developer and resale purchases, we can show
> 
> 1) resale purchases as a percentage of total purchases by Tuggers, which should be much higher than the same percentage for the general TS owner community, and
> 
> 2) the more desirable resorts for resale purchases and the same for developer purchases.



Many bought before they found tug and a lot of owners of resale weeks bought developer weeks to requal/retro their resales so I don't think it will show a much Higher percentage of total resale purchases.


----------



## tonyh (Feb 7, 2008)

Transit said:


> Many bought before they found tug and a lot of owners of resale weeks bought developer weeks to requal/retro their resales so I don't think it will show a much Higher percentage of total resale purchases.



I don't know what these percentages are, but I can imagine the percenage could be as low as 5-10% for the general TS community and as high as 40-50% for Tuggers. Some Tuggers conceivably never bought any unit from developers (so their percentage would be 100%) and but the majority bought from developers and then found TUG. For them, the percentage is likely to be less than 50% (certainly for those who need to requal/retro their resale purchases).


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2008)

*100!*

We just hit 100 on our poll!  I think thats darn good for 48 hours!  

I hope some of you lurkers will post once in awhile, too!


----------



## Need to Travel (Feb 12, 2008)

*Lurker*

Yes I'm one of the Lurkers....I voted. Great to see the percentages.
Thanks


----------



## Courts (Feb 12, 2008)

tonyh said:


> My thoughts are, by separating developer and resale purchases, we can show
> 
> 1) resale purchases as a percentage of total purchases by Tuggers, which should be much higher than the same percentage for the general TS owner community, and
> 
> 2) the more desirable resorts for resale purchases and the same for developer purchases.



I would also be curious how many units were re-qual. As an addition (to this possible other poll) how many people are 3*, 4*, 5*. I'm just curious as all get out.   .  Seriously, that could help give "some" idea how successful the "elite" status promoted by Starwood may be here.

.BTW Thanks Denise


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2008)

Courts said:


> I would also be curious how many units were re-qual. As an addition (to this possible other poll) how many people are 3*, 4*, 5*. I'm just curious as all get out.   .  Seriously, that could help give "some" idea how successful the "elite" status promoted by Starwood may be here.
> 
> .BTW Thanks Denise



I would like to do some more polls in the future.  If you have a suggestion of a good way to set one up, let me know.  

We could do a poll for just requalified weeks using the same format as the current poll and the Elite Status poll would be pretty easy to set up.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

140 people in this poll..how come there are only 84 here?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58560


----------



## myip (Mar 12, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> 140 people in this poll..how come there are only 84 here?
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58560



-- multiple week owners.  Owner can have 2 units with different resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

eh..it shows 140 people voted in this poll...not 140 votes.

only 84 people put themselves as starwood owners in the main poll...that leaves nearly 60 starwood owners not on the main poll!


----------



## lprstn (Mar 12, 2008)

*Sheraton Vistana...*

Which I like and wouldn't sell even if someone begged me.  If I had to do again I would buy something else, but now that I got it, and it was my 1st resale purchase I am attached to it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> 140 people in this poll..how come there are only 84 here?
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58560



Brian - they just like ME better!  :rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

booooo...where is my banstick! :rofl:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 12, 2008)

Only 4 people listed WSJ as a resort owned in the SVO poll, but there are 20+ Tuggers who list WSJ as a resort owned in their CP Users profile - a >80% under-representation.

Polls suffer dramatically in the over-interpretation of polling results...
HYAH!


----------



## NED (Mar 14, 2008)

I am one of the delinquent WSJ voters, but I'm caught up now. Sorry to be so slow.


----------



## katiestin (Mar 17, 2008)

whoops...haven't checked here in a while.  Gotta love tax time.  

I just voted.


----------



## twz (Mar 17, 2008)

Can you please modify my vote... I added a SDO unit over the weekend 



*DONE! - DeniseM*


----------



## aeroflygirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Denise,

Please modify my vote.  I added Lakeside Terrace last week.

Thanks!


*Done!  DeniseM*


----------



## SDKath (Apr 14, 2008)

Gotta update my post too.  I put in WMH but added a few since then.    Katherine


----------



## clsmit (Apr 15, 2008)

I need to update mine too. Bought SBP.

*
Done!  DeniseM*


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Gotta update my post too.  I put in WMH but added a few since then.    Katherine



When you  make up your mind, let me know! :hysterical:


----------



## SDKath (Apr 20, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> When you  make up your mind, let me know! :hysterical:



Ha!  Very funny.  Here is my list:

WMH
SDOx2
PGA
Fountains
Riverfront likely

There!  Now we'll see if this post will need editing.


*
Got it!  DeniseM*


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 20, 2008)

You can add Westin St John for us.



_Will do! - DeniseM_


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 20, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Ha!  Very funny.  Here is my list:
> 
> WMH
> SDOx2
> ...



i guess you guys are skiiers. are you going to sell some of the others to get riverside, you are going to have more staroptions than you will know what to do with,not a bad problem:


----------



## TimW1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am sorry for not seeing this thread earlier.  I finally voted but it did not register for WSJ, Denise.  Why do you think it did not register?


----------



## scooter (Nov 2, 2011)

I own 3 ski weeks at Lakeside Terrace, 1 at Sheraton Vistana Spas, 3 at Atlantis (should they EVER get transferred...10 1/2 months and have STILL not gotten to Starwood). We also own at Aruba Beach Club and Hyatt Beach House Key West.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2011)

scooterjuanita said:


> I own 3 ski weeks at Lakeside Terrace, 1 at Sheraton Vistana Spas, 3 at Atlantis (should they EVER get transferred...10 1/2 months and have STILL not gotten to Starwood). We also own at Aruba Beach Club and Hyatt Beach House Key West.



Please respond by using the poll at the top of the thread.


----------



## clsmit (Nov 5, 2011)

I replied so long ago that my answer doesn't fully apply any more!  But it's great to see such a large distribution of properties to gain info on.


----------



## scooter (Nov 17, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Please respond by using the poll at the top of the thread.



I did, but I own multiples, so I thought I would clarify!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2011)

scooterjuanita said:


> I did, but I own multiples, so I thought I would clarify!



Got it!  Thanks for voting!


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2011)

*If you feel like updating the counts*

We bought at WDW since we voted...


----------



## PamMo (Nov 17, 2011)

I bet the numbers would look very different if the slate was wiped clean and the poll was started all over today. There's been a LOT of buying and selling over the last couple of years! (Those SDO numbers seem low, don't they?)


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 17, 2011)

PamMo said:


> I bet the numbers would look very different if the slate was wiped clean and the poll was started all over today. There's been a LOT of buying and selling over the last couple of years! (Those SDO numbers seem low, don't they?)



It's Denise's fault that soooo.... many SDOs have been picked up by TUGgers


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 17, 2011)

PamMo said:


> I bet the numbers would look very different if the slate was wiped clean and the poll was started all over today. There's been a LOT of buying and selling over the last couple of years! (Those SDO numbers seem low, don't they?)



I was thinking the same thing.....Maybe we should reboot and start over.


----------



## Valmiki (Nov 18, 2011)

How come Westin Aruba is in this poll?

BTW, I have two 2 bedrooms at Vistana Villages. One at Bella and one at Key West.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2011)

Valmiki said:


> How come Westin Aruba is in this poll?



The poll was put up in 2008 - at that time Westin Aruba was on the drawing board, and we expected sales to start.

Recently, someone posted to this thread, and brought the poll out of mothballs.


----------



## Valmiki (Nov 18, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The poll was put up in 2008 - at that time Westin Aruba was on the drawing board, and we expected sales to start.
> 
> Recently, someone posted to this thread, and brought the poll out of mothballs.



Well I voted today, nearly 4 years later


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2011)

Valmiki said:


> Well I voted today, nearly 4 years later



Thank you for voting!


----------



## jarta (Nov 18, 2011)

I did a quick total of the votes for each resort.  And, I was surprised by what is shown by comparing it to the number of voters.

There are currently 584 total Starwood weeks listed by 365 total voters.  That's 1.6 weeks per voter.  I am surprised that the statistic on Starwood ownership by TUG Starwood posters is *actually 1.6 weeks per poster voting*.  I thought it would be higher, like 3 or maybe even 4 Starwood weeks owned per poster voting since voting was not limited to SVN weeks.

Interesting!  But, I'm not at all sure what it says about the poll.   ...   eom


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not alone in that I voted prior to purchasing additional SVN weeks. This vote is not accurate since it's been going for sooooo long.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 18, 2011)

Maybe we can talk Denise into starting a 2011/2012 poll, hopefully with a new feature to include the number of weeks owned at each location.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2011)

Pedro said:


> Maybe we can talk Denise into starting a 2011/2012 poll, hopefully with a new feature to include the number of weeks owned at each location.



Our poll function is very basic - we don't have the capability of listing the number of weeks at each resort - sorry.


----------

